

Websites To Sharpen Your Business Skills - dshah
http://www.finaldraftdesign.com/blog/archives/81

======
lec
Antivir flags this site as having malware, here are the details:

Special detection HTML/Crypted.Gen

Description: To avoid detection by antivirus software, authors of HTML malware
use browser features like Java and VisualBasic Script. These scripts are small
and very often quite simple encryption routines hiding the malicious parts of
the script. Encrypted malware is detected as HTML/Crypted.Gen.

Version history: The following engine updates were released in order to
enhance detection:

    
    
       •  7.04.00.44   ( 18/07/2007 )
       •  7.04.01.62   ( 17/08/2007 )
       •  7.08.00.04   ( 08/04/2008 )
       •  7.08.00.25   ( 30/05/2008 )
       •  7.08.01.34   ( 18/09/2008 )
       •  7.09.00.26   ( 05/11/2008 )
       •  7.09.00.41   ( 04/12/2008 )
       •  7.09.00.54   ( 09/01/2009 )
       •  7.09.00.57   ( 16/01/2009 )
       •  7.09.00.70   ( 30/01/2009 )
       •  7.09.00.74   ( 04/02/2009 )
       •  7.09.00.76   ( 06/02/2009 )

------
coglethorpe
Yup, Chrome put up a warning before showing the site. DO NOT WANT

